# Lionfish irradication suggestion



## Billybob+ (Jul 12, 2011)

Hey, I have an idea. The FWC is wanting divers to "do their part" with Lionfish irradication, AND the same FWC seems to think they can just "hand out" "extra" snapper fishing (to those that don't know, the FWC "sold chances" for a raffle type entry in the Destin rodeo for the "priviledge" of catching additional, out of season, snapper) Why don't they do this: for every "X" number of Lionfish we bring in we ge to take one "FWC Sanctioned legal" snapper...say maybe 10? it'd kill two birds with one stone, those of us not particularly motivated to kill lionfish might otherwise become motivated and we could thin the ever increasing OVERpopulation of Red Snapper.


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

Done


----------



## Billybob+ (Jul 12, 2011)

Hey A.A. does that mean you know someone in "power" that you can actually make that suggestion to and possibly bring it to fruition?

that'd be VERY cool! only problem is, it makes sense and our beauracrats don't do well with logic


----------



## no woryz (Oct 2, 2007)

I did already mention the idea about a month ago to a few FWC folks in Tallahassee and it was even presented by the individual at the briefing that same week... I said fifty lionfish seemed fair...It was considered but most likely other avenues are going to be pursued for Lionfish control... I will post more as this goes on.... The idea is sound which means it will never be approved... The FWC is currently seeking federal grants to help finance their Lionfish control efforts...


----------



## Billybob+ (Jul 12, 2011)

well, there you go then...get the Feds involved and you know it'll be the most efficient, cost effective totally successful way of controlling them that can be found!....case closed....Lionfish are done for ever!


----------



## flappininthebreeze (Jul 13, 2009)

*Lionfish*



Billybob+ said:


> Hey, I have an idea. The FWC is wanting divers to "do their part" with Lionfish irradication, AND the same FWC seems to think they can just "hand out" "extra" snapper fishing (to those that don't know, the FWC "sold chances" for a raffle type entry in the Destin rodeo for the "priviledge" of catching additional, out of season, snapper) Why don't they do this: for every "X" number of Lionfish we bring in we ge to take one "FWC Sanctioned legal" snapper...say maybe 10? it'd kill two birds with one stone, those of us not particularly motivated to kill lionfish might otherwise become motivated and we could thin the ever increasing OVERpopulation of Red Snapper.


I'll buy that ticket. Love to kill me some Lionfish, and some snapper.


----------

